# Fun Things To Do In An Elevator



## spookyone

hum the twlight theme song or x-files


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

As other passengers board, ask them, "So, what are you in for?"


----------



## divinedragon7

wait for the door to open on a random floor then run out screaming "finally! I am free!"

whenever someone steps in to the elevator moan in pain and tell them they stepped on your tail.

wear a hazmat suit with a fake air tester and set it off whenever someone else gets on


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

stand near the control board, then when you are about to get off, press every button

Stand all the way in the back corner, facing into the corner, and rock back and forth while singing "i feel pretty" in a very low voice.

Beep randomly.

Ask other passengers if they know how to get out of "This evil box"


----------



## october31

open ur suitcase and say

are you alright in there


----------



## Mr_Chicken

My personal favorite:

Alfred Hitchcock's Elevator Story, as told by Peter Bogdanovich

_My own favorite memory of Hitchcock comes from an incident at the St. Regis Hotel in New York in 1964. After some frozen daiquiris had left me a bit tipsy and Hitch quite red-faced and cheerful, we got on the elevator at the 25th floor and rode in silence to the 19th, where, when three people dressed for the evening entered, he suddenly turned to me and said, ''Well, it was quite shocking, I must say there was blood everywhere!'' I was confused, thinking that because of the daiquiris I'd missed something, but he just went right on: ''There was a stream of blood coming from his ear and another from his mouth.'' 

Of course, everyone in the elevator had recognized him but no one looked over. Two more people from the 19th floor entered as he continued: ''Of course, there was a huge pool of blood on the floor and his clothes were splattered with it. Oh! It was a horrible mess. Well, you can imagine . . .'' 

It felt as if no one in the elevator, including me, was breathing. He now glanced at me, I nodded dumbly, and he resumed: ''Blood all around! Well, I looked at the poor fellow and I said, 'Good God, man, what's happened to you?'' And then, just as the elevator doors opened onto the lobby, Hitchcock said, ''And do you know what he told me?'' and paused. With reluctance, the passengers now all moved out of the elevator and looked anxiously at the director as we passed them in silence. 

After a few foggy moments, I asked, ''So what did he say?'' And Hitch smiled beatifically and answered, ''Oh, nothing -- that's just my elevator story.''_


----------



## Gothikren

Omg I love it......... that's great.


----------



## spookyone

sing its a small world after all


----------



## dirtyred

This is seriously the best thread ever.


----------



## hauntingdallas

Curl up into a ball on the floor and moan,  "The voices, the voices..."


----------



## TK421

If you're travelling alone, but the elevator stops before you reach your floor, scream as loud as you can before the doors open, but then act completely calm when the doors open.

Believe me, anyone waiting for the elevator heard you.


----------



## TK421

Have a heated conversation with yourself. Argue, bicker, stop mid-sentence as though someone else has cut you off, etc. Then, as the doors open on your floor, reach into your pocket or briefcase and announce, "Oh, there's my phone!".


----------



## Junit

Good thread!


----------



## hellowinnie

Part, raise the eyebrow and say:"Ugh! Who was it?".


----------



## repo_man

Say "safety."


----------



## thetazzbot

*Corpse...*

Put on a business suit with a white shirt. make bullet holes with blood. lay on floor. fake corpse.


----------



## thetazzbot

good:
make fart noises out of the corner of your mouth.
better:
whoopi cushion between your arm and rib cage.
best:
canned fart


----------



## firemanva

you can never go wrong with the voices..... or i see dead people even....


----------



## propmistress

Perform a karaoke version of whatever instrumental song (aka Muzak) is playing in the elevator and add your own dance routine.

Take a bow after the song. 

Ask the audience to vote for you.

Or ask the Judges for your score.


----------



## pmpknqueen

stand in the elevator and when someone comes in just stand there and stare at the empty spot right next to them kind of in a frightened way. When or if they ask what just look at them and be like..."oh..uh nothing..." and then look away. when they go back to ignoring you look back in that spot again. if they look at you again or ask what just look away and kind of repeat to yourself..."i'm not scared of you, i'm not scared of you...." by this point the other person in the elevator will probably be a little unsure about you. Then look back at them and say casually, "sorry about if i freaked you out." Then shout at the empty spot again and be like "Go away and leave me alone!!!" When the person or you leave the elevator, whichever comes first, just be like, "a word of advice, don't be mean to your mother in law....she doesn't ever go away..."

Had a friend do that once....scared the person to death haha.


----------



## dave the dead

wipe a booger on the braille pad


----------



## pmpknqueen

dave the dead said:


> wipe a booger on the braille pad


Ewwww gross that's hilarious!!! Hahaha!


----------



## crazy xmas

pmpknqueen said:


> stand in the elevator and when someone comes in just stand there and stare at the empty spot right next to them kind of in a frightened way. When or if they ask what just look at them and be like..."oh..uh nothing..." and then look away. when they go back to ignoring you look back in that spot again. if they look at you again or ask what just look away and kind of repeat to yourself..."i'm not scared of you, i'm not scared of you...." by this point the other person in the elevator will probably be a little unsure about you. Then look back at them and say casually, "sorry about if i freaked you out." Then shout at the empty spot again and be like "Go away and leave me alone!!!" When the person or you leave the elevator, whichever comes first, just be like, "a word of advice, don't be mean to your mother in law....she doesn't ever go away..."
> 
> Had a friend do that once....scared the person to death haha.


I think I may have to try that one next lol!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*Act a little nervous..*

Then looking at the elevator ceiling beg them not to tell anyone they saw you climb down out of there , since they would kick you out and you don't know where else you and your "pets" would live then!
I knew a guy who traveled in numerous elevators in L.A. for his work, he and his co-worker did a routine of uncapping a vial of sulphric smelling stuff, then made fart noises with their sweaty hands and did the old pointing routine at whoever was standing between them.
And of course when he was doing this he was already a 55 yr old adult(physically) which made it more funny.


----------



## maleficent

Get in the elevator and sit on the floor, if anyone asks why say if it plummets to the ground you don't want your legs to break.


----------



## the big boo

* Keep one eye closed and ask others to help you find your "glass eye". Meanwhile, have one of those light-up rolling eyes from halloween rolling around in the elevator. When the other person points, or picks it up, etc, shriek, "That's not mine!"
* Keep one arm inside your shirt or sweater. As other passengers board, tell the story of how " On this very elevator, the doors closed and you couldn't get your arm free." Use details like: "It bled all the way to the top floor , Three other passengers threw up, or I wonder why they never replaced the elevator.
*Whenever someone steps on or off, in the arkest voice you can muster, say, "Quoth the raven, Nevermore!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*"This is your journey.."*

..Through time and space, there's that signpost up ahead, you have just entered ..The Twighlight Zone!"
Then out of the corner of your mouth immitate the horns, "Wha! Wha-wha-wha....Wha!"
Do all of this while making no eye-contact looking straight ahead at the blank wall, if your face is very close to the wall, the better.


----------



## WeirdRob

Wait for someone to come in and look at the number they press. Then say "I hope this thing doesn't breakdown again." The person will then ask "It's broken down before?" and then you respond "Yeah, whenever it reaches the [insert number they pressed] floor.


----------



## repo_man

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> ..Through time and space, there's that signpost up ahead, you have just entered ..The Twighlight Zone!"
> Then out of the corner of your mouth immitate the horns, "Wha! Wha-wha-wha....Wha!"
> Do all of this while making no eye-contact looking straight ahead at the blank wall, if your face is very close to the wall, the better.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

*As we should all know...*

"Words" get more people in trouble than usually actions. Remember Ronald Reagan's being "silly" on-mic saying "We bomb Russia in 15 minutes?"
With this said, the following is for amusement only , not actual use in a public space.
Scene :The Elevator
Your actions: twitchy, nervous, needing to "talk" to whoever is there...
"I like elevators...I like elevators that go "down"... my psychiatrist told me "Fire" was "bad"...
I know only "Smoke" is "bad".....He told me that just before he died.....well, maybe he's not dead...yet.
"I like "Fire", it's so beautiful"...stupid smoke always goes "up" so don't worry."


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Here are a few ideas I've had. The first three work best when you're alone on a elevator:

Get on an elevator on the ground floor (main lobby), but don't push any buttons, just stand there. The next time the doors open, bolt out of the elevator and say "THANK GOD!! I didn't think I was EVER gonna get out of there!"

While riding, stand facing the door so close that your nose is almost touching the doors. That way you'll be right in the face (literally) of the next person to board.

When the elevator stops at your floor (and before the doors open) Make LOUD fart sounds. Then, if someone is boarding as you exit, turn (just as the doors are closing) and say to them, "I left you a surprise!"

If you're on a elevator with other people, and they exit before you, just after the doors close, yell "HEY, WE'RE OUTTA TOILET PAPER IN HERE!!" (This is MUCH funnier when yelled from a department store dressing room, but it also works well on elevators).


----------



## The Archivist

I had a friend that worked on the Emergency Phone section of the building in where we worked (I used to wear medical scrubs at the time). At a pre-arranged time, he would pick up my call and reroute it to a dead line...
On my side however, I would talk as if I were communicating with someone "official" and say things like: 

"Yeah, there's about <insert number of people in car>" 
"Starting from left to right, <then describe what each person is wearing>" 
"I think you'd get the best result from <pick someone at random>" 
wait a moment as if listening to the other side
"Ok, the one you want is getting off at <mention the floor number that the person picked>"

This freaks people out like you wouldn't believe! Especially if the scrubs you're wearing have red goopy stuff staining your clothes. (Mine was invariably ink, cause I was their inventory specialist. Wearing scrubs made things easier in a dusty environment.)


----------



## Badger

Walk into the elevator with one of those styrofoam coolers dripping a bit of fake blood. Write "Caution: Human Head" on the side before going in...


----------



## Gnome

if you have one of those massage tables that fold up into a suit case, bring it in ans set it up, then grab a sheet and pillow out of your back-pack (then stash the the back-pack under the table/bed being the sheet so it cant be seen) and when the door opens
look up and say "oh lord what time is it?"

...yeah a buddy of mine did this at the radio station he worked at
=p


----------



## MikeBru

Hold a tube of KY in one hand. Snap a surgical glove on the other hand as the door opens and say, "oh, hello; I'm Doctor (insert name). Company policy, your name has been drawn for an unanounced pelvic/rectal exam. We'll do it on the way."


----------



## cbonz2002

Thanks guys this post is the best! I have been laughing the whole time! Mike Bru I loved your idea!!!


----------



## PaganFly

I am a LARGE man. 6'8" tall and 300ish pounds. I only do this if the car has people on it already...

99% of people turn towards the door and stare at the number(s) of the floor they are passing enroute to their final destination. I however walk in just far enough that the doors will close and leave my back to the door and stare at the people. At least 50% of them start staring at their toes  sometimes I don't even choose a floor...which disturbs the observant ones even more.


----------



## daryl_the_disturbed

PaganFly said:


> I am a LARGE man. 6'8" tall and 300ish pounds. I only do this if the car has people on it already...
> 
> 99% of people turn towards the door and stare at the number(s) of the floor they are passing enroute to their final destination. I however walk in just far enough that the doors will close and leave my back to the door and stare at the people. At least 50% of them start staring at their toes  sometimes I don't even choose a floor...which disturbs the observant ones even more.


I'll have to try that sometime. I'm 6'7" and possess the world's most frightening unibrow (when it's not groomed).


----------



## spookyone

PaganFly said:


> I am a LARGE man. 6'8" tall and 300ish pounds. I only do this if the car has people on it already...
> 
> 99% of people turn towards the door and stare at the number(s) of the floor they are passing enroute to their final destination. I however walk in just far enough that the doors will close and leave my back to the door and stare at the people. At least 50% of them start staring at their toes  sometimes I don't even choose a floor...which disturbs the observant ones even more.


lol thats awsome !!! its a good way to scare the crap out of anyone lol sweet lol


----------



## tiedangel

Ok I'm not going to lie you guys would scar the crap out of me... I am a noob at this Halloween thing. My boyfriend and I did our first haunted house last year and this year we are at it again. That said... Thanks for making my day a whole lot better. I don't think I could do any of this stuff but its fun to think of my friends faces if they came to work facing some of this.


Fallen


----------



## Diaval

thetazzbot said:


> good:
> make fart noises out of the corner of your mouth.
> better:
> whoopi cushion between your arm and rib cage.
> best:
> canned fart


State Of the Art:

Digital fart machine

Top of the Line:

Real farts...prepare the night before with something really gassy. Brussel Sprouts, crab cakes, onion burgers, or a small bowl of chili should do the trick nicely.


----------



## HalloweeNut Productions

A fun elevator prank that requires two people:
You both walk onto on a crowded elevator, standing at the front. One of you looks at the other and asks, "So why did you kill him?". The other answers, "Because he wouldn't stop staring at the back of my head."


----------



## OctoberDream

PaganFly said:


> I am a LARGE man. 6'8" tall and 300ish pounds. I only do this if the car has people on it already...
> 
> 99% of people turn towards the door and stare at the number(s) of the floor they are passing enroute to their final destination. I however walk in just far enough that the doors will close and leave my back to the door and stare at the people. At least 50% of them start staring at their toes  sometimes I don't even choose a floor...which disturbs the observant ones even more.


I have done this as well. It's very hard not to turn around, but well worth it.


----------

